# dead worms in infant stool? very tmi



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

In my mostly breastfed baby, I just saw 2 very wormlike (but dead) looking strands in his poop. We don't have pets. He has lots of allergies & parasite symptoms, though I don't know where he would have picked up the worms. Thoughts?


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Keep the diaper and call the pediatrician. Things like pinworms are very common, especially among the preschool set - he could have gotten it from visiting children, or from pretty much anyone whose hands he had in his mouth. Or who touched his hands which he then put in his mouth.

Sometimes it's useful to chase down the possible vectors for infection and sometimes there are just too many possibilities.


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

Has he had any banana lately? Banana always looks like little worms in baby poop.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

It could also be strings of mucous. I second the idea of bringing the poop to the doctor.


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

def. save the diaper and bring it in to the doctor.

Pinworms would also be my first guess if it actually WAS worms (which it probably isn't - but check it out, just in case), but pinworms (I think) are tiny little white worms - not long like you describe. The long ones would be more like roundworms or something - things that I dont' think are very likely for an infant to get.


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

I've seen pinworms, and these were the same size but brown instead of white (there were 2). He hasn't had bananas yet. I'll save the diaper.

He does have 2 older brothers so I suppose they could have shared worms with him unintentionally.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

my sister would bring home pin worms, practically monthly from pre-school. it wasnt fun!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

I read tonight the eggs laid can be small enough to be airbourne so who knows..... My daughter has been complaining for nearly 2 months, urine culture and dr's visits and finally tonight at midnight she was up wanting a shower to relieve her pain I laid her out on the counter and it looked like a thread in her vagina I touched it and it moved inside I was freaking out to get it off of her. Now to look for how to treat it. I found something called Reese's pinworm medicine but surely it isn't natural because the active ingredient pyrantel pamoate that is in it from what I read it is used to treat sheep, cattle, horses and pigs when I googled it. So any ideas on treating naturally keep me posted and good luck with taking the diaper in to the health care practitioner's office and let us know how all goes. I called my kiddo's health care practitionerr at midnight tonight! LOL


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

FOOD GRADE DIATOMACEOUS EARTH

I have started to use this on myself and my 11 year old who had pin worms.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

I found this site very helpful in ideas htp://www.whatreallyworks.co.uk/start/kidszone.asp?article_ID=1444 thought maybe I would pass it along. Good luck!


----------

